# Acupuncture in Fife



## Wunderwomban (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi
I wondered if anyone had any recommendation for acupuncture in Dunfermline or nearby?
Thanks


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Brian Gardener my east port street is really good. He's kind and friendly and has treated loads of ivf patients before xx


----------



## Wunderwomban (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Wishings....that's really helpful to hear he's got experience with IVF. Good luck with your twins! xx


----------

